# 2018: Feminists War on Little Boys



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Always trying to destroy that which is normal.....I do concede that it is good for boys and men to be able to identify their emotions, but this is just another lefty plan to wussify males and to divide.



> 2018 Will Be the Year Feminists Target Little Boys


https://pjmedia.com/lifestyle/2018-will-year-feminists-targets-little-boys/



> How to Raise a Sweet Son in an Era of Angry Men


How to Raise a Sweet Son in an Era of Angry Men | Time


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The left will never stop or go away. Just like drugs, Just say no. Nancy Reagan was right.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The author's son is well on his way to be a wimp assed queer, she is getting what she wants for him.


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

It wasn't angry men parading around in silly pussy hats like utter fools after the elections. It's pretty obvious who the angry ones are. Feminists and pajama boys. Evry one of the fake news channels has a black guy ranting and raving about everything. Also, they are all obvious ****. These leftist channels all choose to have **** and loony tunes, irrational black women as their representatives for black people.

They are playing for the audience they have chosen. They are not winning but they are angry and pitiful.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

My mother is sweet. She taught me to respect people, young and old. To try to help if it's within my means... If I did wrong more than once, I was punished. I was also told that I had to enlist in the military after I turned 18. She bought me toy guns, toy trucks and nunchucks when I was a kid. But I was not allowed to hurt anyone.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I have found most women these days want a complacent, sensitive wussyboy right up until the time they need a man. Then it's the guys fault for being raised to be a wussyboy.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> The author's son is well on his way to be a wimp assed queer, she is getting what she wants for him.


There are people like that, teaching their kids that the wolf is angry because it needs hugs.... I say good luck with that.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Socialist Far Left & Left are the first to board the cattle railcars when it all comes down ...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I am surrounded by sissy beta males. I don’t mind though as it makes it that much easier for me to rule them.

Beta males cannot keep up with me in any type of competition. In the business world that means I make more money and call the shots.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The sad part about all this though, is the alpha male will always be the point man on the suicide mission.

The LGBTQ folks will run the other way, . . . then holler victory after the battle is over.

Take a look at the "newscasters" on the tube, . . . would you want any of them to be your beta on a two man team??? (hint, . . . the answer is no)

But, . . . all we can do is work on our corner of the puzzle, . . . keep reloading, . . . affect those you can. 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Caution seems advised in breeding aggressive instincts out of boys. At least untill ALL nations also do it, and maybe not even then. A nation of "Sweet boys" is an easy target.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

My oldest daughter is trying to raise my grandson to a "sweet and gentle person". But then he comes and spends the weekend with me! She told me it only takes a weekend for me to undo what takes her weeks to do. Maybe I can win. His sister is the biggest tomboy around. She is already shooting her new compound bow like a champ.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Always trying to destroy that which is normal.....I do concede that it is good for boys and men to be able to identify their emotions, but this is just another lefty plan to wussify males and to divide.
> 
> https://pjmedia.com/lifestyle/2018-will-year-feminists-targets-little-boys/
> 
> How to Raise a Sweet Son in an Era of Angry Men | Time


I couldn't even finish the story. This B is on crack and her son is going to be a daughter.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

My Mom taught me to be a sweet, kind young man.

My Dad taught me to be a bad mother ****er!

Together they taught when to use each at the appropriate times.

Best argument for two parent households if you ask me.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I couldn't even finish the story. This B is on crack and her son is going to be a daughter.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Might have already started him on estrogen injections to reduce any penchant for GI Joe toys, and reduce "wrong" gender development.

Soon to have surgical castration when biologically ready.

These women are doing this, not an isolated case.

******* who are are having sperm donor kids are making the male kids trannies to fit their life styles.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Turd Party types and Lie-bertarian types only enable these feminist democrats ...


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Might as well condemn your kid to being hit in the face with a shovel twice a day. When I was a kid growing up in the sixties, young boys ran like wild dogs, and were treated as such by other young boys. If you were a wuss/puss in any sort of manner, they fell on you daily like prey. Teach your sons (AND daughters) to be *strong and honorable*.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Always trying to destroy that which is normal.....I do concede that it is good for boys and men to be able to identify their emotions, but this is just another lefty plan to wussify males and to divide.
> 
> https://pjmedia.com/lifestyle/2018-will-year-feminists-targets-little-boys/
> 
> How to Raise a Sweet Son in an Era of Angry Men | Time


The second article written by Faith Salie was one of the stupidest articles I ever read. That dumb bitch should not have been allowed to have children.


----------

